# Skiddy snow tires height....



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Getting ready to purchase a new set of snow tires for my Bobcat A770. My question is I would like to go with the taller 37" vs. the 33" sets but has anyone had an issue with boxes not sitting flat on the shoes with this extra height? I cannot imagine it being an issue but thought I should at least ask...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

My S750 with Arctic Sectional has no upward travel left in the mount plate to frame connection with 22.5's.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

And those are the 37" tall ones? Might be worth sticking with the shorter ones then... But the extra mph would be nice...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Getting ready to purchase a new set of snow tires for my Bobcat A770. My question is I would like to go with the taller 37" vs. the 33" sets but has anyone had an issue with boxes not sitting flat on the shoes with this extra height? I cannot imagine it being an issue but thought I should at least ask...


Maybe irrelevant but will the 37's clear with the AWS on that machine?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> And those are the 37" tall ones? Might be worth sticking with the shorter ones then... But the extra mph would be nice...


Yes, they're Steve's 37" tall tire 22.5" wheel setup.


m_ice said:


> Maybe irrelevant but will the 37's clear with the AWS on that machine?


Yes. The AWS machine in the pictures of the 22.5'a on Steves website is a friend of mine's unit. Clears with no issues.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yes, they're Steve's 37" tall tire 22.5" wheel setup.
> 
> Yes. The AWS machine in the pictures of the 22.5'a on Steves website is a friend of mine's unit. Clears with no issues.


Yeah he never called me back so looking at blue diamonds or wolf paws... So would you stick with 33" tall instead?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah he never called me back so looking at blue diamonds or wolf paws... So would you stick with 33" tall instead?


Unless you need every bit of speed you can get out of the machine for some reason, or are willing to modify the sectional coupler plate, yes. We're going to modify ours so it still has full range, but that's only because I already have the tires and the sectionals, so it's "make it work"

Texting him is the fastest way to get a response also.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well to keep geometry in line went with the 33" can't wait to get em on and whip it around the parking lot a few times...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well to keep geometry in line went with the 33" can't wait to get em on and whip it around the parking lot a few times...
> 
> View attachment 186512


@Aerospace Eng could have drawn you a nice diagram with some algeabra...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Aerospace Eng could have drawn you a nice diagram with some algeabra...


And @Philbilly2 could of gave me my mpg breakdown if I went with taller tires too...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> And @Philbilly2 could of gave me my mpg breakdown if I went with taller tires too...


And if those tires don't work out,
I know of someone that could pick you out a winch...,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> And if those tires don't work out,
> I know of someone that could pick you out a winch...,


Could be difficult depending on the angle of the incline.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> And @Philbilly2 could of gave me my mpg breakdown if I went with taller tires too...


Sorry... I know... enough with the math stuff already...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sorry... I know... enough with the math stuff already...


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

I was planning to order a set from westside tire, but was on the fence about the size.. Im gonna stick with the regular size now.. running a cat 262 with a 10' Arctic


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yes, they're Steve's 37" tall tire 22.5" wheel setup.
> 
> Yes. The AWS machine in the pictures of the 22.5'a on Steves website is a friend of mine's unit. Clears with no issues.


Who is Steve?....Link?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

DGODGR said:


> Who is Steve?....Link?


Www.skidsteersnowtires.com


----------

